# Why no KOREA team at the World Cup?



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

They show up sporadically on the World Cup Circuit. Two or three times maximum. As they normally finish high on the podium they need only a couple tournaments to make enough points to get to the finals. All the other points are pretty much spread out amongst all the other contenders. If you look at the final rankings for the last few years in general, you will see that the point totals to get to the finals for recurves is not as high as what it takes to get to the compound finals. Not being critical, just a fact. They just probably don't feel they have to attend as many. After all this analysis, maybe they just didn't want to come.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

I just noticed what forum you posted this on John. I am so used to seeing your posts on the FITA forum. You are probably asking why no compound Korean Team. That is a good question as I have been waiting for them to come on the seen and be very tough. Maybe they just don't feel as though they are ready yet this year. Also as I said in my prevous post they don't show up for all the World Cup Stages on a normal basis. I know when they do show up for compound it will likely be with quality shooters.


----------

